
Researchers Say Women Secretly Desire Hairy Geeks - ashishbharthi
http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/02/19/1650248/Researchers-Say-Women-Secretly-Desire-Hairy-Geeks?from=twitter
======
whyenot
I wouldn't be so sure. The Daily Mail has a pretty terrible record when it
comes to science reporting. See for instance
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jan/11/climate-
ch...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jan/11/climate-change-
global-warming-mojib-latif)

a Google search should come up with many more examples.

Please also consider linking directly to a newspaper story, instead of doing
so by proxy through Slashdot. The Daily Mail is on the same level as the
National Enquirer. Some may want to avoid reading trash.

------
knv
... and never ever act upon that desire.

